# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Jaka maść najlepsza na stłuczenia?

## Aduśka

Dwa dni temu spadłam z roweru, dość mocno się poobijałam a za tydzień wyjeżdżam w góry i muszę być w dobrej formie:/ najbardziej mam stłuczone biodro, ciężko mi chodzić, kupiłam sobie altacet, ale jakoś na mnie nie działa. Jaka inna maść jest godna polecenia?

----------


## Karaoke

Może wypróbuj żelu Dermentol. Dostaniesz to w aptece za ok. 12 zł.

----------


## kometka

Mi pomaga na urazy Viprosal B, cena to około 14zł w aptece,, ale warto zainwestować. Ładnie się rozprowadza i jeśli lubi się zapach kamfory to fajnie pachnie :Wink:

----------


## zdzicha

Na co czekasz, najlepiej udaj się do lekarza. Może to być grozny uraz, ale nie musi ale o tym powie tobie lekarz. Na własną rękę możesz wypróbować jakąś maść, popytaj a aptece, na pewno coś doradzą.

----------


## jula88

Apteka to dobry pomysł.W końcu od tego są aby doradzić w lekach.Lekarz to może nie,w końcu to tylko upadek na rowerze.Przeczytałam trochę o tej maści Viprosal B i myślę,że jest godna polecenia.Dużo osób ją pochwala.Kiedyś Babcia mi robiła specjalne okłady z maści,ale to była jej jakaś tajna :Smile:

----------


## Aduśka

nie no po co mam iść do lekarza, nic sobie nie złamałam, nie zwichnęłam, szkoda czasu. Skorzystam z waszych porad, mam nadzieję że maści pomogą. Ten Viprosal B mam akurat w domu nawet bo tata na ścięgna kiedyś używał, nie pomyślałam że może i mi pomóc. W każdym razie dzięki.

----------


## julitka24

Ja stosuje również viprosal b. Bardzo mi pomaga i długo jeszcze nie zmienię na inne maści. Po co? Skoro ta naprawde pomaga.

----------


## martynaaa

ja zazwyczaj nic nie stosuje, hehe  :Big Grin:  wyznaje zasade, ze samo ma przejsc i samo ma przestac bolec  :Wink:   ale z drugiej strony lepiej sie nasmarowac, bo szybciej przejdzie... mnostwo jest teraz masci na rynku, wystarczy, ze pojdziesz do apteki i zapytasz o jakas skutecza- doradza Ci  :Wink:

----------


## julitka24

Chciałabym tak mówić jak Ty, ale już moje zdrowie, bóle stawów i różne urazy nie dają szans, na to żeby mi samo przeszło.  :Frown:  Musiałam w końcu zdecydować się na maści. Mam nadzieję,że Ty nigdy nie będziesz miała takich sytuacji.  :Smile:

----------


## martynaaa

nie no jasne, ja Cie doskonale rozumiem  :Wink:  ja po prostu zawsze bylam dzieckiem wojny, wiecznie chodzilam po drzewach, ogrodzeniach, bylam poobijana, takze teraz to juz kwestia przyzwyczajenia  :Big Grin:

----------


## kometka

martynaaa, Twoja wypowiedź brzmi jakbym ja to powiedziała :Big Grin:  też byłam wiecznie poobijana :Big Grin:  tragedia, podzierane nogi, siniak na siniaku, skręcenia. Mama zawsze miała apteczkę bo wiedziała, że mogę się porozbijać :Big Grin:

----------


## julitka24

Radzę wam kupić ten viprosal b, jest tani i nie będziecie się martwić takimi problemami. Poobijane nogi staną się o niebo ładniejsze. Sprawdzone mam na sobie.  :Smile:

----------


## magdamiko1991

Viprosal rzeczywiście będzie najlepszy, wiem z doświadczenia  :Smile:   i cenowo również najfajniejszy - widziałam w porównywarce okazje.info, że można nawet za 11 zł kupić  :Smile: 
A na siniaki stosuję też maść arnikową. Polecam więc obie  :Smile:

----------


## Herbalyes_eu

W zasadzie w każdej aptece- również internetowych) można kupić maść na stłuczenia. Mi np bardzo pomaga Voltaren,nie jest drogi a skuteczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na stłuczenia i siniaki najlepsza jest maść arnikowa Flosleka, po pierwszym użyciu od razu widać efekty, poleciła mi ją lekarka i jestem zachwycona

----------


## natalia99s

Dobre, mocne kompresy robi Sanity, chodzi mi o Flex. Mam już parę miesięcy i używam od czasu do czasu. Teraz to w związku z tym że się cieplej zrobiło na dworze trochę więcej ruchu staram się wplatać w tygodniu i się pierwsze jakieś nadwyrężenia mięśni i stawów zaczynają, także takie chłodzące czy ciepłe okłady przydają się coraz częściej.

----------


## ireee

Przy stłuczeniach to ja polecam zimny okład. Mam dzieci, także różnorakie kontuzje, zwichnięcia, opuchlizny i inne wypadki nie są mi obce. Najmłodszy syn jest najbardziej z całej trójki podatny na różne stłuczki także u niego kompres jest najczęściej wykorzystywany. Używam dokładnie kompresu Flex Sanity. Szybko się schładza, długo jest zimny, mam różne rozmiary, w zależności od części ciała która jest do obłożenia.

----------


## be55

Miałem przewlekły ból kręgosłupa od pracy przed komputerem po 10 – 12 godzin dziennie przez 3 miesiące. Uratował mnie kompres. Szukałem przede wszystkim kompresu taniego i małego, bo bolało konkretnie jedno miejsce, a musiałem brać ze sobą do pracy. Wkładałem pomiędzy koszulą, a marynarką w bolącym miejscu. Całe szczęście, że mieliśmy firmową lodówkę, to można było kompres wsadzić. Szukałem kompresu, który bardzo długo utrzymuje chłód. Mój faworyt to kompres żelowy Flex, od producenta Sanity. Jako nieliczni mieli naprawdę mały rozmiar, więc do aktówki się mieścił.

----------


## ccv

Warto mieć w domowej apteczce jakiś kompres żelowy, ja mam  Flex mini, jest idealny przy zbijaniu gorączki, nie cieknie nic z niego tak jak wcześniej to  bywało jak korzystaliśmy z kostek lodu

----------


## beatannm

Bardzo fajnym kompresem jest mój  Flex, dobrze układa się na ciele, mam akurat większy rozmiar nadający się bardziej na ciepłe okłady pleców, karku, lędźwi itd.

----------


## amandarrr

Podpowiem  Flex, bardzo fajny solidny kompres, który się nie rwie, nie przecieka, długo tę swoją termikę utrzymuje.

----------


## renataaa19

Mam dokładnie te  Flex ten największy rozmiar i bardzo jestem zadowolona. Taki kompres łagodzi praktycznie każdy typ bólu i to często lepiej niż tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od dawna stosuję Altacet i dobrze się sprawdza. Zawsze mam go w domowej apteczce. Najczęsciej kupuję go w aptekamirowska.pl bo maja tam dobre ceny, super dobry wybór produktów i nigdy długo nie czekam na zamówienie.

----------


## rysiek301

po wypadku stosowałem Altacet, trochę pomagał w złagodzeniu bólu

----------

